# Need help regarding choosing gpu



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi! my cpu configuration is below-
 amd athlon x2 260 3.2 ghz proceesor
4gb starlite ddr3 1333 ram
gigabyte 78lmts2p motherboard
iball lpe223-400 smps
lg l1515s tft monitor

my monitor's native resolution is 1024*768..it supports two or three higher resolutions but it is not fitted in the screen or the fonts are not good..
so i have to play at 1024*768

i want to buy a good gaming graphics card around rs.5000 ..pls suggest me some..

i recently upgraded my cpu parts!!
is my configurations okay?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^
buddy you can buy 6670 at around 5k but first you have to change that i ball psu or smps.you may be able to run your system with that smps but it will be very risky.if the smps(chances are more because it is local crap psu with low quality components) dies it may take some of your comp's other parts like gfx card,mobo,HDD....with it.so better increase your budget by about 1.5k and get a FSP saga 350W.
btw if your native resolution of your monitor is 1024x768 then you can't choose a resolution higher than that.1024x768 is the maximum resolution you can run in that monitor.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 18, 2012)

pls tell the market price of 6670 1gb ddr5 in kolkata(not the online price)..
mention the brand(s) also if possible..

will my gaming experience be good at 1024*768?? 

pls suggest me a suitable psu at about rs.500..i am tight at my budget..i just upgraded my cpu!


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

6670 is around 5-5.5k. There's no good PSU at 500 bucks, but as your card doesn't require additional power, it might just be OK with your PSU as long as you don't OC anything.

Else Corsair VS450 is around 2.2k.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 18, 2012)

is it a ddr5 module?? which brand??
 i will not oc anything.
pls tell me about the gaming experince at 1024*768
 are all my cpu's other parts ok for gaming?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

Your config is just fine for gaming at 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> is it a ddr5 module?? which brand??
> i will not oc anything.
> pls tell me about the gaming experince at 1024*768
> are all my cpu's other parts ok for gaming?




Yeah, DDR5 based. Try Sapphire or MSI, both are good. And as regards gaming, it will blast through at your native resolution at highest settings in most games apart from those which are CPU bound.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> is it a ddr5 module?? which brand??
> i will not oc anything.
> pls tell me about the gaming experince at 1024*768
> are all my cpu's other parts ok for gaming?



as long as your native resolution is 1024x768, you won't have any problem in enjoying the game.you will get crystal clear quality after all it is a HD resolution .btw hold to your i ball psu for now but don't try to mess with it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 18, 2012)

should i go for the 6670 2gb ddr3 or 1gb ddr5?? 
what are their prices right now in kolkata market??
what is meant by games which are cpu bound?examples 

do i need to change my monitor?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 18, 2012)

fsp saga II 350W or 400W should be available somewhere.
get either, it'll be more than sufficient, if you are concerned about your rig.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 19, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> should i go for the 6670 2gb ddr3 or 1gb ddr5??
> what are their prices right now in kolkata market??
> what is meant by games which are cpu bound?examples
> 
> do i need to change my monitor?



1gb is more than enough for u. No need to change ur monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> should i go for the 6670 2gb ddr3 or 1gb ddr5??
> 
> what is meant by games which are cpu bound?examples



HD6670 can't utilize 1Gb VRAM. Don't be fooled by that 2Gb memory. 1Gb GDDR5 will outperform the 2Gb DDR3 model.

CPU bound means games that are limited by processing power.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> 6670 is around 5-5.5k. There's no good PSU at 500 bucks, but as your card doesn't require additional power, it might just be OK with your PSU as long as you don't OC anything.
> 
> Else Corsair VS450 is around 2.2k.



Can that iball PSU able to deliver the power required by HD6670 through 12V rail?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 19, 2012)

6670 is very low end card. So it will work fine but a strict NO to Overclocking anything.

AMD Processors become Power Hogs when OCed. For example a Phenom OCed to 4 GHz draws 250W all by himself when its TDP is 125W. (Same reason even I had to get a HX750 in place of a VX450 which is also a good PSU)


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 19, 2012)

which one is better--xfx ati radeon 6670 1gb ddr5 or xfx ati radeon 6670 1gb ddr3 or sapphire ati radeon 5670 1gb ddr5??

which brand is better for gpus--sapphire or xfx or his or powercolor??


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 19, 2012)

the 6670 with gddr5 ram, any size
gddr5>>>>any other kind of ram.
size does not matter here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> which one is better--xfx ati radeon 6670 1gb ddr5 or xfx ati radeon 6670 1gb ddr3 or sapphire ati radeon 5670 1gb ddr5??
> 
> which brand is better for gpus--sapphire or xfx or his or powercolor??



Get the Sapphire Hd6670. Although for gaming at 1024x768 the Sapphire 5670 too is enough


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 19, 2012)

my shopkeeper is saying that 6670 1gb ddr5 is available but only of xfx.......

he can buy that from kolkata..
but its out of my budget...i want the sapphire one..pls tell me if its availaible in kolkata and mention the price also..


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 20, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> my shopkeeper is saying that 6670 1gb ddr5 is available but only of xfx.......
> 
> he can buy that from kolkata..
> but its out of my budget...i want the sapphire one..pls tell me if its availaible in kolkata and mention the price also..



SAPPHIRE 6670 1GB DDR5


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 20, 2012)

which brand is better? does the performance vary?

is 6670 1gb ddr5 future-proof??    how does it vary from 5670 1gb ddr5?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^
 all the brands are same in performance wise but get sapphire or MSI and don't buy xfx.btw even 7970 is not future proof so then how can you think that 6670 going to be a future proof.only thing i can "guess" it should be able to handle games at least at low settings for next 2-3 years.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 20, 2012)

Not really. My Sapphire HD4350 got obsolete after 6 months of usage. Believe me, low end card like HD6670, won't be able to perform for more than 1-1.5 years, judging by the games coming in the future. IF you intend to game at 1024x768, then it might stay a little bit longer, but that too, only future can tell.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 20, 2012)

is there a big difference between 6670 1gb ddr3 and ddr5??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> is there a big difference between 6670 1gb ddr3 and ddr5??



ATI Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 vs DDR5 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

[Solved] HD 6670 GDDR5 vs DDR3? - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

Around 10% difference max might be there


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 20, 2012)

i live in Berhampore in west bengal..in the shop xfx 6670 1gb ddr5 @ 5900 is available..its out of my budget..xfx 6670 1gb ddr3 is available @ around 5000...sapphire 5670 1gb ddr5 is available @ 5200..do other brands of 6670 ddr5 cost less?? are they available?? 

what should i do??


----------



## Skud (Apr 20, 2012)

Open to buy online? Or possible to get one from Kolkata?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 20, 2012)

no.. no ..i am bound to buy from shop..i have no experience


----------



## Skud (Apr 20, 2012)

All of us was like that, experience doesn't come out of blue. 

You can go for the 5670, it is also good enough for gaming at your monitor's native res and beyond.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 20, 2012)

+1 for sapphire 5670 ddr5.at maximum you will see 15% difference in performance between 5670 and 6670.so go for 5670 rather than 6670 ddr3.5670 will perform better than your GDDR3 version of 6670.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 20, 2012)

Buy from flipkart, smcinternational..you'll earn some good experience and save some money as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> no.. no ..i am bound to buy from shop..i have no experience



i was same like you 2yrs ago. no experience in buying stuff online. dad won't allow same. somehow convinced dad to buy a few cpu parts online. got GPU, PSU, ram & cabinet from ITWares, mumbai. shipped to my place. And monitor, HDD, processor & motherboard from SMC, Delhi. i.e. half a way across India. Now online transaction is a daily affair. try once. If you need any help, we are here. 

Don't worry about getting cheated or wrong item getting shipped. It works fine everytime


----------



## Skud (Apr 20, 2012)

Same here. I was forced to look after online shopping in Patna out of desperation, the experience has spilled over to Amazon, GO at other forums etc. over the past couple of years.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 20, 2012)

i have no online account..(..my dad wont allow me to shop online until i pass my class 12 next year..so i guess i have to wait for that!

btw guys...i just upgraded my cpu...are my configurations okay??? can i have anything which my system requires ..within a little money?


----------



## SunE (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude online shopping is no big deal. Also an online shopping account is just like your thinkdigit account, you just need to enter your e-mail and put a password and your done. For starters I can advice you to buy a few small items like microSD card,pen drive,etc. from flipkart with COD option. After these products arrive safely your dad probably won't have any problems shopping online.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

i am sure he is talking about online bank transaction. 



Bodhisatwa said:


> i have no online account..(..my dad wont allow me to shop online until i pass my class 12 next year..so i guess i have to wait for that!



you are from kolkata and i have heard that prices are generally low and usually comparable to online price. other than PSU you should be able to find the suggested GPU locally. mayn't be from Sapphire or so. 

else try getting from Flipkart. They mayn't ship large or high priced item to your place but should send a GPU. try once. 



Bodhisatwa said:


> btw guys...i just upgraded my cpu...are my configurations okay??? can i have anything which my system requires ..within a little money?



i'll suggest getting HD5670 & investing in a slightly better PSU (throw away that crap PSU). with a better PSU you may try unlocking processor or even overclocking. if you can upp your budget, HD6670 makes most sense at 5k.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

yes ,i was talking about online bank transaction...i am not from kolkata.....thats the problem..i am 200km away from kolkata!...i guess i have to buy xfx 6670  1gb ddr5 @ rs. 5900 from the shop 
btw what did you mean by unlocking processor?? how does it help??
and how does overclocking a processor help??  
sorry i dont know any of these


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't buy it. Even in Kolkata, XFX after sales service (read rashi peripherals) are pathetic. So imagine its service in ur area. Don't you have anyone known in kolkata who can get this for u.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

@cilus-kolkatai ki pawa jache onno brand ar?? dam koto??


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

English please.  If you really want to stick with local purchase get that Sapphire 5670 1gb DDR5. Its good enough.

Last time I inquired, MSI 6670 1gb DDR5 was around 5.5k at MD Computers, Kolkata. And stay away from XFX.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

@skud-sorry ..got nostalgic ..but 6670 is a better card than 5670.. and i want card for some futureproof purpose also ..thats why i was opting for the 6670..

@skud- u frm kol?? when was the last time??was it inclusive of tax?

and btw why are you guys against XFX???


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, I am from Kolkata. Last time was around February, and it was inclusive of VAT. 6670 is not a giant leap over 5670, you can safely opt for the later too.

And regarding XFX, getting after sales service if something goes wrong might be a problem as it is serviced by Rashi. Search the forum to know more.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

but i guess the 6670 is more future-proof than the 5670 as it was launched at a later stage...i am very confused!


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 21, 2012)

Opting for HD6670 may look like to be a better choice but the difference between the two is almost negligible. But still, if you want to buy HD6670, you can buy from Flipkart with cash on delivery option. If they do not ship to your address, make them ship to some of your relative or friend in other region. It's your need, you have to try your best to buy it. 

If all fails, buy locally. No need to panic in case of XFX, after sales services are bad i know, but not all cards go bad everytime. Maybe take some risk if you want it so bad


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

@Bodhisatwa,
.buddy its already over two pages to make you understand that there is nothing like future proof.even 7970,680s are not future proof then how can you expect 6670 to be a future proof.we people haven't seen the future,have you seen it?let us know what you found out?
only future proof components in your computer are PSU,cabinet and HDD and RAM to a certain extent which you can use for forever if it doesn't die on you.
so avoid XFX at any cost and buy 5670 GDDR5.you won't see much improvement with 6670 over 5670.so go ahead and buy 5670 GDDR5.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

@Bodhisatwa: Take a call buddy, if you delve too much you will remain confused forever. If you have no qualms spending 6k for the XFX 6670, get it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 21, 2012)

Or stretch your Budget and by EVGA GTX 590 Classified Edition for playing games at 1024*768. I can guarantee that this GFX is FUTURE PROOF for next 10 Years to max out all setts for all games. 

But Price is 40K? Up for it?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Lets not be so hard on him.

OP, in Kolkata Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 is available at 5.4K and MSI HD 6670 GDDR5 with DUal fan cooling is available at 5.2K. I checked at 4th April in M.D. Computers.

desiJATT, I think you're talking about the DDR3 version of 6670. 6670 GDDR5 is based on Northern Island architecture (same used in 6800 series) and performs closer to GTS 450 or HD 6750. It is not marginal.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

i was not talking of future-proof in that sense...i was telling that the 6670 will run games upto a later time than the 5670..with watever settings it may be ...according to me future-proof means for next 3-3.5 years....and btw 
@sukesh and @tech wiz-----i can atleast predict the gaming future-like the minimum gpu requirerment of cod mw4 or bf4(if its released anytime) will not be atleast 7970 or gtx 590!..otherwise the pc games sales will hit a drought! 
 i will buy the 6670 1gb ddr5..

Thanks guys for ur help


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

No hard feelings buddy, actually we simply don't have any answer to the future-proof question - I guess nobody can answer whether a card can survive a set number of years because no one knows how future games will behave. For example, Far Cry 2 played better in DX10 than DX9, however, other games fail to replicate that. In any case, you can always try lowering your settings, resolution, turning off AA etc. to get smooth gameplay.

Personally I think that card is good enough to handle anything for at least a couple of years at your monitor's native resolution. 

happy Gaming.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> i was not talking of future-proof in that sense...i was telling that the 6670 will run games upto a later time than the 5670..with watever settings it may be ...according to me future-proof means for next 3-3.5 years....and btw
> @sukesh and @tech wiz-----i can atleast predict the gaming future-like the minimum gpu requirerment of cod mw4 or bf4(if its released anytime) will not be atleast 7970 or gtx 590!..otherwise the pc games sales will hit a drought!
> i will buy the 6670 1gb ddr5..
> 
> Thanks guys for ur help



sorry buddy if you felt bad.i just lost patience and its my mistake go ahead and buy 6670 GDDR5 but avoid xfx as they have very very bad after sale service and sometimes they give ridiculous reasons to reject replacement like fungal growth on gfx card  and i am not kidding it happened go through this section of the forum you will find a thread by topgear where you will see the complete avatar of rashi.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

My apologies also guys..

btw which brand is better for 6670 apart from xfx?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Man , now I'm losing my patience, read all the posts before asking. I think a lot of members including me recommend you Sapphire and MSI.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> btw which brand is better for 6670 apart from xfx?



You remind me of the protagonist in Shutter Island buddy, the same thing cycles through your head again & again, no matter how many times you're told about the facts.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 21, 2012)

okay then sapphire or msi


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, Sapphire or MSI. 6670 1gb ddr5.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 23, 2012)

*need urgent help about gpu*

my cpu configuration is below-
amd athlon x2 260 3.2 ghz proceesor
4gb starlite ddr3 1333 ram
gigabyte 78lmts2p motherboard
iball lpe223-400 smps
lg l1515s tft monitor

as suugested by other members, i went to buy the 6670 1gb ddr5(other than xfx as i was told by the members)..the shopkeeper told that he can bring only the xfx 6670 1gb ddr5 @5800 or xfx 6670 1gb ddr3 @5000..or 5670 1gb ddr5 sapphire @ 5200..powercolor 6670 1gb ddr3  @ 4400..and 6750 1gb ddr5 @ 5600..

which one to buy??

he was also not sure whether my processor is fully compatible with these gfx cards!! is there anything really to worry about?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: need urgent help about gpu*



Bodhisatwa said:


> he was also not sure whether my processor is fully compatible with these gfx cards!! is there anything really to worry about?



Compatibility of CPU with GPU?

You better buy an MSI or Sapphire online buddy.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: need urgent help about gpu*

so there is no problem..okay...
i can not buy online..i have to buy from the shop...pls suggest


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: need urgent help about gpu*

What to suggest, grab the XFX card at 5.8K.


----------



## Skud (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: need urgent help about gpu*

I think that 6750 @ 5.6k is a great deal, but that will require additional power connector. Don't think your SMPS will be good enough to support it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 23, 2012)

why are the costs of xfx cards much more than the other brands??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 23, 2012)

Because they bribe shop keepers to promote the HOT cards 

And why you cant buy online. Flipkkart gives cash on delivery option


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2012)

the manufacturer's wish.
same like the laptop prices are different, while having similar configs, across vendors


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 23, 2012)

my dad wont allow..by the way do the extra price of xfx over other brands really worth?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ not worth it. instead XFX should be priced low cause of the pathetic service offered by Rashi. uses same old stock cooler whereas other go with dual fan, arctic cooler, etc which other than running the card cool also gives it slightly extra room for overclock.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 23, 2012)

then what should i do?
i have to order it by 12 30 am today..the shopkeeper is going to buy it from kolkata today..
already gave advance


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

if you have no other option, go with it. if it doesn't develop any problem while in warranty, its fine but thats it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 24, 2012)

what do you mean by thats it?

n btw whats the difference between a sapphire 5670 1gb ddr5 and a xfx 6670 1gb ddr5?


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

i think enough said to u already !!But a low end card like 6670/5670 won't perform well in future.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2012)

Just get the XFX card as you don't have any option. Also why not ask your Shop Keeper to get the MSI or Sapphire card from Kolkata?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 24, 2012)

he says he is not getting sapphire or msi..so i ordered the xfx..i will get it tomorrow

@ dibya- i see that u have xfx 5770 and 240gt both..how can they be fitted in a single system??


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> he says he is not getting sapphire or msi..so i ordered the xfx..i will get it tomorrow
> 
> @ dibya- i see that u have xfx 5770 and 240gt both..how can they be fitted in a single system??



Bro, 'impossible is nothing' !! 
It is called 'hybrid physx' . If ur mobo has 2 pcie slot then it can be possible. My main card is 5770 and 240gt is for physx only. If more info needed search in google.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 25, 2012)

in future can i add another gpu?


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

if ur mobo has 2 or more PCI-E slot, then it can be possible. But u need a good psu as well. Don't know what psu do u have ..


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

OP's mobo ie gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P don't has 2x pci-e slots and OP has purchased a HD6670 1GB GDDR5 - so closing this thread.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> in future can i add another gpu?


Do yourself a favour.

Read this: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*

and stop asking weird questions. Everything has been answered if you spend time in searching things.


----------

